# Crazy Day Today



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Went hunting today with my good friend Jim. He and I pretty much started hunting coyotes at the same time so we are both learning. We had 2 sets this morning that didn't pan out so I decided to roll to a spot almost 25 miles away. We just haven't been seeing much sign in SW Daviess county so we went east.

We arrived at Jim's brothers farm were he has been seeing a massive amount of sign and saw a bobcat while bow hunting yesterday morning. We set into a big open area that kinda reminds me of what you guys must see out west. I start off the set with a single lone howl on the lil dog and get a reply from what seems to be a half mile away. 3 little short barks but now I'm thinking, game on. 15 minutes of short calls on the foxpro mixed with some hand calls a lone coyote shows next to a thicket about 300 yards out. He's just standing there looking our way. I start lip squeaking to signal to them that I'm on a critter so they try to look in my direction. Then the coyote bails off to the east behind a rise and now I can't see him. Thinking going to pop up on my down wind side I re-orient myself so I'll be ready for the shot when he shows up. 3-5 minutes go by and no coyote. WTH??? I now get up on my knees so I can see higher over the rise, there he is back out in the middle of the field taking a dump and not a care in the world. Lip squeak again, he looks at me then back to the thicket and barks. I look back at Jim and tell him to start scanning around that thicket cause there another one with him. Now I'm thinking man I gotta do something. The first thought is send Jim up the rise so he can get a shot and I'll keep the coyote occupied and ready on the gun. Second is I'll Ki-Yi and see what he does and well go from there. Well I did that and he runs behind the rise again. This time he gets our wind. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it!!!! Now he runs out accross the field and I yell out a big woof and he stops. Dang, what's his range???? I guess 300 and shoot short right in front of him, I say 325 to Jim and he shoots as he's running and misses too.

It ain't over yet folks. As the one yote is running now appears the second that Jim was scanning for chasing the first one. I start the Ki-Yi on the hand call and he stops. I tell Jim "425, shoot" and he spins him and disappears. Not sure if he just burned him but the coyote gets up and runs off over the hill never to be seen again.

It ain't over yet folks.. So the three of us are sitting there laughing over that one and I'll be damned we spot the first coyote coming back in. Maybe around 500 yards off. I'm like are you kidding me???? I throw out a challenge bark. Hell, he stops and barks back and but never gets within 400 yards of us and keeps moving. I tell Jim, get set to shoot again I'll stop him. I bark again, he stops and Jim shoots. Miss, and he runs off. I bark again but now he's at least 600 yards away. I can't believe it, he stops and starts giving me the dickens, then runs off into the pines.

What a set. The whole thing was about 40 minutes and had video camera in tote but it was froze up literally. Would not function. We videoed everything today but that hunt. Man that sucks, and not kills but that would have been a good learning video.

What was learned..... Next time we'll be on higher ground so we can put every advantage in our favor. If we would have set up 100 yards east it would have been a kill, but then we would have had that show either.

How's that for eastern coyotes!!!!

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like a blast! At least you got to burn some rounds on them. I always feel like my experience is better when I can at least get a shot off and remember the motions I went through to get there. Then the corrections are all based around why I missed or why I wasn't in the best shooting position I could have been in. For some reason it's sort of a point to draw back from and move forward with at the same time.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I wonder if they maybe heard you or seen you getting set up. Could be why they hung up and started barking at you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

poe said:


> I wonder if they maybe heard you or seen you getting set up. Could be why they hung up and started barking at you.


They probably weren't fans of his initial coyote vocals. Instead of running into a distress sound (food), they are cautiously looking for another coyote who may or may not be prepared to cause them harm. This is why I am not a fan of coyote vocals unless nothing else is working. Especially when it comes to opening up a stand. However, if I sold videos on howling and all of my calls were howlers, I might be telling you all how great it is to use coyote vocals!









The cats are in season in KY, no? If someone saw a bobcat yesterday, I bet you can call it today. Just stay on stand longer and stay the heck away from coyote vocals.









Sounds like a good, fun day though! Keep us posted!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep sounds like fun to me, what a blast that set must have been. You guys will talk about that forever, and like ebbs said at least you got to burn some powder.
If I go out I always feel better if I get to shoot at something.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story, they probably held back as they had homework to do being as a their smart eastern yotes!! HA!! Would say they had a den near by!!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

You're probably right Chris but everytime we just distress call we get nothing. I don't get it.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am tellin you guys...it is our eastern yotes, joking a bit of course but...at times I believe it. Sounds like what happens to me too. Word of advice, .243 or 22-250 that way your 600 yard yote barking at you ends up in the back of your truck with you talking about it.

The cat would be my first choice also...but keep on killing those yotes.

Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ps..nice write up !


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I hear you on call. I put the Grendel up due to the fact I just haven't shot anything with the .223 lately. It was collecting dust. As soon as I stepped out to that field I wished I had the Grendel. I'll probably be packing it Tuesday afternoon when we go back.

Chris C.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice story, i like it. I agree, i think the gig was up from the git go. When a coyote barks, and then comes in yapping, thats a straight up warning. (show your face or im getting the @#&* outa here) I think this would be a perfect time for (Johnny Looker) yote decoy... I understand the i dont call crud when im calling distress! But it will pay off with a much closer and more exciting hunt. guys dont forget. This month yotes are paired and trying to breed in the Mason-Dixon Line............


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Very nice story, i like it. I agree, i think the gig was up from the git go. When a coyote barks, and then comes in yapping, thats a straight up warning. (show your face or im getting the @#&* outa here) I think this would be a perfect time for (Johnny Looker) yote decoy... I understand the i dont call crud when im calling distress! But it will pay off with a much closer and more exciting hunt. guys dont forget. This month yotes are paired and trying to breed in the Mason-Dixon Line............


Now this is what I am talking about !!!! Female invite followed by a distress call.......it is like a woman in a bikini fixin steaks.


----------

